# HELP PLEASE!!First loose tooth broken off



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I called the dentist and left a message. Would you consider it more of an emergency ? My sons first front bottom tooth was loose well of course he ate an apple this morning and the tooth broke off and there is still part of it in his gums.

Should I worry?? I am being crazy?? I have no clue what to do Should I call the dentist at home( he said in case of an emergency to call him directly at home)

I just don't want anything bad to happen and I don't want him to fear the dentist like I do.

Any advice please!!

Kelly


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you'll be find to wait until the dentist's office opens and then call. If it's an emergency, they'll get you in immediately.

Is your son in pain? If so, then I would consider it an emergency and call the dr. at home.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

no he is not in any pain and he can eat foods. I guess I am just worrying since I have never been through it.


----------



## anvil78 (Jul 2, 2007)

This has happened to dd a couple of times. Once being a baby tooth that had been filled and the other just cracked when the new upper tooth was pushing it out. Our dentist who is also a family friend said not to worry about extraction. The rest will fall out when it’s ready.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

As long as it's not sharp, where he might cut himself, I would not do anything. It should stay in there until his permanent tooth comes and pushes it out.

It's only a baby tooth. I would not worry much. Let the dentist check it out but I would not put money into it. jmo.


----------

